# Tri-Troinics



## relliott1961 (Dec 22, 2011)

Can someone tell me what the difference is between the pro 100 and the pro 200?


----------



## skelso (Apr 29, 2009)

Pro 100 - 18 continuous & 6 momentary
Pro 200 - 6 continuous and 18 momentary

http://www.tritronics.com/content/products/comparison-chart/


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

And the 200 is basically the exact same collar as the Flyway and the Flyway is cheaper. Still have yet to figure that out....


----------



## relliott1961 (Dec 22, 2011)

Which is more useful in training a labrador?


----------



## relliott1961 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've found the Pro 200 and the FlyWay for the same price. Which of the two should I buy?


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

relliott1961 said:


> I've found the Pro 200 and the FlyWay for the same price. Which of the two should I buy?


As stated previously they are the EXACT same unit, since the 200 has a higher listed price, I would by the 200 for the simple fact that if you resell it someone else might not know they are the same.


----------



## relliott1961 (Dec 22, 2011)

Guys I'm looking to buy my first training collar. Any suggested would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not a trainer, however have been using TT for the last 20 years on a few dogs, so take my opinion for what its worth. I like the Pro 100 because of the 18 levels of continuous stimulation. If you tap the buttons you pretty much have momentary stimulation, so basically you can make your Pro 100 operate like a 200 but not visa/vera if that makes sense to you.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I would agree,the Pro100 would be my pick. You will be happy with it.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I'm not a fan of using the "bump" of a continuous button for stimulation with the majority of training methods used in training dogs these days. The bump of a continuous button on a transmitter is still far long stimulation than the use of a the Nick option on a 200 or flyway. The low,med,high of a 200 isn't actually the volume of intensity, it's the length of intensity where as the low,med,high of a continuous is actually and increased amount of juice for each button. I suppose though, depending on your training methods some may actually use continuous where as myself, rarely use it at all. I prefer a well timed pressure that's done with a nick button so it doesn't matter how long I touch the button, the dog will always receive the same length of stimulation.


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree with Troy. get the flyway or the pro 200. "Bumping" the buttons it inconsistant. Most people seldom use the continuous mode.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

If I didn't own and use the Pro 500 my second choice would be the Flyway.


----------



## relliott1961 (Dec 22, 2011)

I bought the Tri-Tronics Pro 500.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

The flyway is marketed for duck hunters. That is why it is a little cheaper. At least that was what a Tritronics rep who gave a presentation at one of our HRC meetings said. The difference between flyway and 200 is only in color. The flyway has powder coated hardware on the straps and the strap colors are black, green and tan, hunting colors as opposed to black, red and blue with shinny hardware with the 200.


----------



## Geauxfish (Feb 15, 2012)

Are the Flyway and the 200 both water proof. I have a G3 sport that I have been using. It is no longer working and was looking to upgrade.

Thanks


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Geauxfish said:


> Are the Flyway and the 200 both water proof. I have a G3 sport that I have been using. It is no longer working and was looking to upgrade.
> 
> Thanks


Yes- The Flyway and Pro 200 are both waterproof.


----------



## Keith White (Feb 17, 2012)

Personally I don't use any form of momentary stimulation when training my dogs. I feel that when you properly collar condition the dog you can get by with using low levels of stim to get the dog to carry out given commands. If the dog knows the command but is choosing to not carry it out then I use low level continuous until the dog does what it has been told to do. I have a pro 100 and never use the momentary button. I am currently training a GSP and use the tone on the collar as a recall at long distances so I don't have to yell or use a whistle to get my dog to come (Specially if its windy). I don't think you can go wrong with a Pro 100.


----------



## Fetchemup (Feb 16, 2008)

G3 sport basic is a very inexpensive model and I train with mine every day. My last collar was the sport 50 that was replaced by the sport basic. It only lasted about 8 or 10 years being used every day on an average of 15 dogs! Tritronics is a great company to deal with and they have awesome collars.


----------



## fox river (Jun 18, 2011)

the 100 is a better collar


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

relliott1961 said:


> I bought the Tri-Tronics Pro 500.


Good choice....you can't go wrong with that!

Chris


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

I like the 100, it's more versatile than the 200 in my opinion. I need continuous stim to collar condition, I rarely use the nick button on the 100, I will nick with the cont buttons when needed.


----------

